# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  انصراف از رشته زبان و شرکت در تجربی

## Zahra818

سلام
من اول رشتم تجربی بود و ۹۹ کنکور تجربی دادم ولی خیلی کم کار بودم و نتیجه خوبی نداشتم بعد با تصور اینکه زبانم خوبه گفتم یه سال پشت کنکور میمونم و ۱۴۰۰ فقط کنکور زبان شرکت میکنم. خانواده گفتن کنکور تجربی هم بده من میگفتم نه فقط زبان🤦🏻‍♀️الان ترم ۲ زبان هستم ولی فهمیدم اصن با تصوراتم فرق داره و به شخصیتم نمیخوره. حالا تو این فکر هستم دوباره کنکور تجربی بدم ولی خیلی واقعا میترسم دوباره اشتباه کنم یا برم سمت یه چیز اشتباه. به نظرتون چیکار کنم؟
یه چیزی که هست اینه تو رشته زبان قراره معلم زبان بشم در صورتیکه میشه با مدرک ttc که دوره هاش ۴ یا ۵ ماهه هست هم معلم زبان شد.
اگر تجربی یا توصیه ای دارین ممنون میشم بگین🌼

----------


## mina_77

دانشجوی فرهنگیان زبانی یا آموزش زبان انگلیسی ؟

درصدها و رتبه کنکور زبانتو هم میگی
چون تخمین رتبه ای توی سایتا نداره

راجب توصیه و تجربه هم
به نظرم دانشگاه رو یهویی ول نکن
تدریجی تدریجی
بعد امتحانای ترم
یه ده روز کنکوری بخون ( دروس اختصاصی )
بعد بیست روز …
ببین اصلا توانش رو داری یه ماه اینجور زندگی کنی
توانشو داشتن خیلی مهمه

بعدش هم واحد کم بردار کنارش برا کنکور بخون
نیمسال بعدی مرخصی بگیر

----------


## mina_77

یه دونه منبع هم برای هر درس بیشتر انتخاب نکن
همون یه منبع رو حسابی بخون و کار کن

----------


## Carolin

عجله نکنید ...فعلا بذارید تکلیف ظرفیتای پزشکی روشن شه ...شاید همینجایی که هستید هم کاربردی تر هم پُرشغل تر باشه

فعلا تو تجربی ریده مان عظیمی در راه است

----------


## Zahra818

ادبیات زبان
دانشگاه دولتی روزانه. بخاطر همین نمیتونم مرخصی تحصیلی بگیرم برای شرکت در کنکور

----------

